# "Ambulance drivers" union negotiations.



## Amberlamps916

Jeesh, c'mon man. How many times does he refer to us as "ambulance drivers" in this article? Also, I hope negotiations go well since the timing for this is pretty bad, considering the county contract is almost up.

http://www.redlandsdailyfacts.com/n...dino-county-ambulance-drivers-reach-deal-soon


----------



## Clipper1

USW is a trade union.  No need to be upset since that was the EMTs and Paramedics decision to be represented by a trade union which really does not know what or who you are and don't really care to be corrected.  They focus on the wage contract and not the profession.


----------



## Farmer2DO

As a journalist, this guy can do better. He needs to learn about what he's writing before he writes it incorrectly.


----------



## Clipper1

Farmer2DO said:


> As a journalist, this guy can do better. He needs to learn about what he's writing before he writes it incorrectly.



Most of what he wrote were direct quotes from the union reps. Unions do a press release like this during negotiations with the threat of a strike.  The ambulance company will counter with their on and so on and on.


----------



## Amberlamps916

Anyone know of any new updates regarding AMR Redlands/Rancho and their union negotiations?


----------



## DesertMedic66

Addrobo said:


> Anyone know of any new updates regarding AMR Redlands/Rancho and their union negotiations?



I've still been hearing "they aren't going too well".


----------



## TRSpeed

Addrobo said:


> Anyone know of any new updates regarding AMR Redlands/Rancho and their union negotiations?



Hopefully better than IAEP lol


----------



## Amberlamps916

TRSpeed said:


> Hopefully better than IAEP lol



Who else does IAEP represent besides Victorville AMR?


----------



## Amberlamps916

DesertEMT66 said:


> I've still been hearing "they aren't going too well".



As if waiting long for an internship wasn't bad enough, this possible strike in those divisions is getting in the way of starting as well.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Addrobo said:


> As if waiting long for an internship wasn't bad enough, this possible strike in those divisions is getting in the way of starting as well.



I guess negotiations are supposed to start back up on Monday for them.


----------



## Amberlamps916

DesertEMT66 said:


> I guess negotiations are supposed to start back up on Monday for them.



We'll see what happens.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Addrobo said:


> We'll see what happens.



Kinda hoping the EMTs get an increase in pay. That will make my pay go up also h34r:


----------



## TRSpeed

DesertEMT66 said:


> Kinda hoping the EMTs get an increase in pay. That will make my pay go up also h34r:


Why would you guys get a raise.?


----------



## DesertMedic66

TRSpeed said:


> Why would you guys get a raise.?



All the AMR divisions in a local area have to keep the same yearly pay. If one division gets more per year than the others, everyone would try to transfer to that division.


----------



## TRSpeed

DesertEMT66 said:


> All the AMR divisions in a local area have to keep the same yearly pay. If one division gets more per year than the others, everyone would try to transfer to that division.



Is that a actual rule if just word of mouth? I know what you mean though. That would be nice


----------



## DesertMedic66

TRSpeed said:


> Is that a actual rule if just word of mouth? I know what you mean though. That would be nice



I've heard it from sups, managers, and payroll. It makes sense tho.


----------



## TransportJockey

DesertEMT66 said:


> All the AMR divisions in a local area have to keep the same yearly pay. If one division gets more per year than the others, everyone would try to transfer to that division.



My state is a perfect example of this not being the case.


----------



## DesertMedic66

TransportJockey said:


> My state is a perfect example of this not being the case.



Your local divisions (as in divisions that are literally right next to each other) have vastly different yearly pay?


----------



## TransportJockey

DesertEMT66 said:


> Your local divisions (as in divisions that are literally right next to each other) have vastly different yearly pay?



Yep. Several thousand dollars differences.


----------



## DesertMedic66

TransportJockey said:


> Yep. Several thousand dollars differences.



Not the case here. Everyone's pay is equal.


----------



## Amberlamps916

Word on the street is that negotiations are going well...


----------



## DesertMedic66

Nice. I haven't heard anything about it yet. Ill have to send some text messages out and see what's up.


----------



## SURFINOC85

Negotiations have finished for the Rancho/Redlands divisions. They came to an agreement last Thursday. Now they have to send the contract to the International to get the final approval.


----------



## TRSpeed

SURFINOC85 said:


> Negotiations have finished for the Rancho/Redlands divisions. They came to an agreement last Thursday. Now they have to send the contract to the International to get the final approval.



Really? I got to text my buddy. You know what wages they came up with


----------



## SURFINOC85

Yes, I'm not too sure what the wages are are exactly, but I know it's not what everyone was hoping for. We will probably be comparable to the Riverside division give or take a few dollars. The contract still needs to be voted on by the employees, so it may not pass. We should be voting on it in the coming week or so.


----------



## DesertMedic66

SURFINOC85 said:


> Yes, I'm not too sure what the wages are are exactly, but I know it's not what everyone was hoping for. We will probably be comparable to the Riverside division give or take a few dollars. The contract still needs to be voted on by the employees, so it may not pass. We should be voting on it in the coming week or so.



Riverside division pay is already pretty much standard. I believe it's $12.33 per hour with OT after 40 hours a week and more than 12 hours in one day.


----------



## SURFINOC85

Ya I believe our division starts medics off around $14 an hour, with time and a half after 8 hours and double time after 12 hours. These were pre-union wages, so from what I understand that pay will be a little higher if the contract gets passed.


----------



## Fish

Dang,

6% raises a year and now only 5%?

5% is a good raise every year, when a lot were getting laid off y'all were getting raises.

How much of that was COLA and how much was Merit? COLA is normally 3%.


----------



## Clipper1

I bet the union dues will also go up and take a significant portion of that raise. Unions are a business.


----------



## DesertMedic66

Fish said:


> Dang,
> 
> 6% raises a year and now only 5%?
> 
> 5% is a good raise every year, when a lot were getting laid off y'all were getting raises.
> 
> How much of that was COLA and how much was Merit? COLA is normally 3%.



We get a COLA raise and then 6 months later a merit raise. That's one of the beautiful things about working for a very big and very stable company.


----------



## Fish

DesertEMT66 said:


> We get a COLA raise and then 6 months later a merit raise. That's one of the beautiful things about working for a very big and very stable company.



I just have a hard time seeing the side of the personnel or even the need for a Union when you are getting such good and regular raises.


----------



## exodus

Fish said:


> I just have a hard time seeing the side of the personnel or even the need for a Union when you are getting such good and regular raises.



We are not a union, and will never be a union.


----------



## DesertMedic66

exodus said:


> We are not a union, and will never be a union.



This. We voted on going to a union 3-4 years ago. 97% of employees said no. 

We have amazing management, standard pay with raises, decent equipment. There is no reason for us to go union. I mean heck in the 2 years I have been there the only people we have fired got DUIs.


----------



## Fish

exodus said:


> We are not a union, and will never be a union.



I guess I misread somewhere, I thought it said in the article you were union


----------



## exodus

Fish said:


> I guess I misread somewhere, I thought it said in the article you were union



Us (palm springs) and Hemet are the last two divisions out her not union.


----------



## TRSpeed

DesertEMT66 said:


> We get a COLA raise and then 6 months later a merit raise. That's one of the beautiful things about working for a very big and very stable company.



With that is such huge BS. I NEVER got my raise and we were union. They said because I did was hired in a certain month. And now we don't have  a union just a mess and fights about who is going to take over now.


----------



## DesertMedic66

TRSpeed said:


> With that is such huge BS. I NEVER got my raise and we were union. They said because I did was hired in a certain month. And now we don't have  a union just a mess and fights about who is going to take over now.



That's riverside division for you


----------

